# rusty hook drum tournament



## Mullet Masher (Aug 11, 2005)

3-14,15,16 on the texas city dike


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* Boyds One Stop's Drum Tourney is the 28-30Th 409-948-4001 Tickets will be out next week at Boyds*


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Vbottom WHATS IT COST?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* Let me get w/ Jason on that. He's tied up at the fishin'show now. I'll go out on a limb and say $25 adults and $10 for kids up to 16 y/o w/ supervision. 100% payback in both divisions. Their are some details I need to work out w/ Jason. Most technical one concerns the BIG UGLY over 52". Read ur rule book! This is NEW and concerns a person being given a shot at the Tx State Record. I have to call about this length (51.18"). In my position...I should know this already, but!!! Off the top of whats left of my head, I think it's another way of saying 51 1/8 in. being the Record length, w/ it weighing 80#. Details TBA soon. Anyone bringing in one that may beat the Tx State record, I have all the required paperwork and certfication #'s....If their is no TP&W Staff available, thats OK, will do it just like I did w/ the State Tarpon Record at Boyds. *


----------



## Mullet Masher (Aug 11, 2005)

*hi jacked*

Thanks for the hi jack, start your own for boyd's, rusty hooks is a differant tourney!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Correction.....81# & say hello to John E. and T. Landry for me. I was weighing fish at Rusty Hooks DT's way before u ever heard of them!! No hijack intended. I don't think that way. U can fish ours too MM. *


----------



## Mullet Masher (Aug 11, 2005)

I was around since day 1 of the rusty hook club


----------

